# P210 Armory Craft Aluminum Grips



## akaSigFreak (Apr 3, 2020)

I recently purchased a P210A Target. I liked the front serrations, adjustable rear sight, and fiber optic front sight but would prefer a more 'Standard' style of grip. I was searching for options and found these from Armory Craft. I was told they would be available soon. These are the Aluminum Grips and will be available in more color options (Gray/Black/Copper/Blue/Red). Armory Craft is also working on G10 and Wood Options.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

akaSigFreak said:


> I recently purchased a P210A Target. I liked the front serrations, adjustable rear sight, and fiber optic front sight but would prefer a more 'Standard' style of grip. I was searching for options and found these from Armory Craft. I was told they would be available soon. These are the Aluminum Grips and will be available in more color options (Gray/Black/Copper/Blue/Red). Armory Craft is also working on G10 and Wood Options.


Nice! I've bought parts from them before. They make high quality parts and accessories.


----------



## akaSigFreak (Apr 3, 2020)

I agree- the quality of the parts I have received from Armory Craft are definitely a Top-Tier product. I have the X5Supermatch Style Takedown on my Legion P226 and it is Amazing! Replacement Grips for the P210A are extremely limited and I was so pleased to see incredible unique options like these.


----------

